# How much does you're 14 week old weigh?



## RainbowDrop_x

I got Olivia weighed today and she was 12lb dead. She was 8lb 2oz born so automatically I thought "omg that's not much" but HV said "She's doing lovely".. It then didn't help that some twat wrote on my status "omg ethan woz 18 pounds 9 lmao".. So I got wondering

How much does you're 14 week old weigh and what where they born??


----------



## lili24

My LO is 13 weeks and weighs 11lb 13oz. She was 6lb 11oz when born at 38 weeks. 

Olivias weight sounds fine :) xx


----------



## JenStar1976

Alex was 6lb 13oz at birth and at 15 weeks weighed 12lb 0.5oz. x


----------



## disneybride

Caleb is 14 weeks old today, I had him weighed yesterday and he weighed in at 17lbs 10oz :shock: that puts him in the 98th percentile
He was only 8lbs and 1/2 an oz at birth.

I have had to move him into size 6-9 month clothes this week:dohh:

I worry that he's gaining weight too fast, but the HV says it's fine. I guess we all worry no matter which end of the scale our babies are.


----------



## LankyDoodle

She was 11lb15oz at 14 weeks. Born 7lb5oz at 40 weeks dead on.


----------



## Seity

My LO was 8lb 9oz at 15 weeks and was 5lb 13oz when he was born.


----------



## x-li-x

callie was 8lbs 11 at 14weeks then 8lbs 9 at 16 weeks and was born at 6lbs 4oz, we had a few probs with her weight tho, now at 20 weeks she weighs 10lbs 8 x


----------



## cleckner04

Emma was 10 lb. at 3 months old. She was 7 lb. 14 oz. at birth. :thumbup: Your LO seems perfectly normal to me!!


----------



## lauram22

Jake was 8lb13oz when he was born, is now 12 weeks 
and 14lb 6oz. But he's really long!! I would worry too much hun don't listen to silly people xx


----------



## Smiley Lou

At 14 weeks Thomas was 13 lb 9 and he was 8 lb 12 at birth. Boys have a different weight chart to girls as they expect them to be heavier. I am happy with his weight at the moment. He is predominantly breastfed too, that makes a slight difference to their weight


----------



## LankyDoodle

My HV always tells me when I tell her I'm down about comments from people, to tell them she is putting the calories to good use elsewhere as her height and head are both on and above 91st centile while her weight is the 20th! Breastfed babies like Isabella tend to gain much slower than FF but that doesn't mean all FF babies will gain fast. If she isn't concerned and I am not concerned, I'll be damned if anyone else's stupid comments are gona harm me anymore like they once did. There'd be hell to pay if people like us went round saying 'OMG your baby weighs HOW MUCH? My baby is only 12lbs!' but it seems to be OK to comment the other way round and the best line is 'babies are meant to be chubby.' Errr no, babies are not meant to be anything!

Olivia looks perfectly healthy to me!


----------



## mrsraggle

Ellie was 7lbs 4oz born and at 14.5 weeks weighed 12lb 4oz. Sounds like LO is doing fine :)


----------



## clara123

He will be 14 weeks on Sunday and weighed 13.9 today. He was born weighing 6.11 at 37 weeks x


----------



## lobogirl

My LO was 7 lbs 6 oz at 37 weeks. At her 8 week appointment on Monday she was 12 lbs 1.5 oz.


----------



## Natnee

Belle was 8lb 10ozs at birth, and last time she was weighed was at 12 weeks when she was 13lbs 8ozs. She was on the 75th percentile on that weigh in. 

She is long though. We did a rough measurement of her length ourselves the other day (difficult with a wriggle bum!) and we made it 65cm (she was 51cm long at birth) which put her length in the 99.6th percentile!!!!


----------



## kerrie24

my lo is 14 weeks and has just came in at 16lb3.5oz,he was 10lb5 born and lost 5 oz at the beginning


----------



## bambino156

Oh dear, this thread has got me thinking! My lo is 12 weeks old, but when she was weighed last week she was 13lb 2oz and on the 75th percentile. Whatever will she weigh when she's 14 weeks?? She was 7lb 10oz at birth and on the 50th percentile x


----------



## Natasha2605

Summer was 8lbs 2 at birth and at 12 weeks is 14lbs 4. x


----------

